# Ivf short protocol calendar of events



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi 
I start at Luton Hospital next cycle 

Does anyone have a calendar of events link etc so I can plan my diary and work excuses now?

Thanks


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

No two cycles are the same so no one will be able to give you anything exact, but your clinic should be able to give you a rough breakdown of what will happen when. Best of luck for your upcoming cycle. x


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

As previous poster said, no two cycles are the same and it will depend on your clinic, drug protocol and response.  My first cycle, i started injections on day 2 of that cycle, also had scan that day, I then had  scans on day 7, 9, 11, 14 and EC on day 16 with ET on day 19.

I'm at a new clinic this time and on different protocol so scan days are all totally different.  I would say generally you can expect two weeks of injections and any number of scans over that period then after the two weeks you will have EC with ET 2, 3 or 5 days later.  I don't konw how much time you are planning to take off but I would recommend at least a week after EC which will also cover you for ET but lots of women go back to work much sooner.

Good luck x


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there,

I agree with the others but thought another set of dates might be helpful.  My first cycle I did the following - 

CD2 - Baseline scan and start stims
CD 6 and 9 - scans
CD 11 - final scan and trigger
CD13 - EC
CD 16 - ET

I stayed home the day of EC and the day after.  My ET was on a Saturday so I got the weekend off anyway.  Otherwise I worked and will do the same when I start cycling again in about a week.

Best of luck,
x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you and good luck ladies. I should start on 15th Oct give or take a day or two. Im on the verge of a promotion so work is tricky to juggle with this. I know family comes first but I've worked my ass off in my career to get this far    I did wonder if I should take time off work officially but my nurse said to try and keep life as normal as possible. 
Thanks again


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I found this :

Day 1: Contact the clinic on the first day of your period (which we call day 1) to organise a scan for the following day.

Day 2: At the scan count the number of follicles are counted and a baseline blood sample for measurement of oestrogen (E2) and usually luteinising hormone (LH) is usually taken.  On the evening of day 2 you begin the gonadotrophin stimulation.

Day 6: Ultrasound scan and blood test.  If your oestrogen levels are starting to rise, this is an indication that follicles are starting to grow.  Most patients begin to take the blocker injection on this day.  This taken at the same time as the gonadotrophins in essentially the same way, but the purpose is to prevent the natural LH surge, which might otherwise cause premature release of the developing eggs.

Day 8:  Ultrasound scan and blood test.  You continue to take the gonadotrophin and blocker.  The dose of gonadotrophin is under continual review as blood test and scan results are considered.

Day 10:  Ultrasound scan and blood test.  Continue to take the gonadotrophin and blocker.  A preliminary decision about when to trigger ovulation is considered.

Day 12:  This is the typical day for the trigger injection.  You will be given a time to take the trigger injection.  Your egg collection will normally be arranged for around 37 hours after the trigger injection and so you will also be given a specific time for the egg collection.  Typically the trigger will be in the evening and the egg collection in the morning two days later.  The trigger itself consists of human chorionic gonadotrophin (hCG) and induces the final stages of follicular maturation and ovulation.  The trigger is also the hormone that is detected by pregnancy tests so it is not advisable to do a pregnancy test within two weeks of taking the trigger.  On the day of the trigger you take the gonadotrophin and blocker for the last time, though in some cases this advice may vary according to the precise situation.

Day 13: On the day before egg collection you shouldn’t eat after midnight and shouldn’t drink after 2 am.

Day 14:  Egg collection takes place around 37 hours after the trigger injection.  The egg collection procedure requires only light sedation, not as strong as a general anaesthetic, however you will probably not be aware of the procedure taking place.  You can expect to be at the clinic for about 4 hours and need someone to take you home afterwards.

Day 15: A fertilisation check is made the next morning and the resulting embryos are carefully cultured.

After egg collection your progesterone level will be supplemented by vaginal pessaries (usually Cyclogest) every night until at least your pregnancy test 2 weeks after transfer.  Progesterone helps to maintain the lining of the uterus (endometrium) in a receptive state for implantation of the embryo.

The clinic will keep you informed on the progress of your embryos, which will develop for 2-5 days in the laboratory under very strictly controlled conditions, prior to transfer.

Day 17 – 19: Transferring the embryos back into the uterus is a simple procedure, similar to a cervical smear test.  You can go about your daily activities after this procedure.  Any extra suitable, good quality embryos are usually frozen at this time if that is your wish.

Day 26: Pregnancy testing should be commenced approximately two weeks after the embryo transfer, but you must wait at least 2 weeks after the trigger.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi I am new here may I join your thread ladies?? 

I am    for you Curlygirl that all goes well

I am starting ivf short protocol on the 29th of this month     ....AF will be here 27/28th...am I supposed to be taking any meds. now? or do all meds. for SP start on the day after AF arrives??    My Meds are all arriving on Tuesday 15/10/13 I am going to see the Nurse on 17/10/13 I think just to show me how to use the meds and go through things with me....I hope! 

I am under Kings in London. I have had 6 Miscarriages and 3 Ectopic pregnancies,  I have been with DP for 16 years. We are fine in every aspect of our health, except me of course not having a very happy uterus!  ...silly thing it is! 
I am 36 and DP is 39.

Would be grateful for any advice or just a chat ifany of you ladies out there can help I am here. xx


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

BabyMeerkat,

Sorry for you losses and best of luck with your upcoming treatment.  You may want to post on a cycle buddies thread to talk to people having treatment at the same time as you.

Otherwise let us know if you have questions. x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you Bumble bus, so sorry for the late reply. 

I am all over the place and just want to start am going a bit stir . xx

I did as you said I am now on the oct/nov cycle thread xx

P


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi 

Good luck with your et on the 2nd !! 
Just wondered why you were put on a short protocol? 
Do you know what makes the doc put some on short protocol or long? 

Xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Dawnie, I hope you are well xx

I'm not quite sure why some people have the SP and some the LP.  I do know that I have a high ovarian reserve and a good follicle count. 
I have had so many miscarriages and ectopics that I had to have one tube removed and the other clamped...maybe the SP/LP thing is to do with those factors?! But I really dont know. sorry hun x

Hope everyone else is well xx

Paula x


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

My clinic explained that they would usually do LP as first choice. Down regulating means that the ovaries get 'shut down' and follicles are more likely to grow nice and evenly.

I have low AMH (4.5) and AFC (4 when they decided my treatment plan) and they told me that they couldn't down regulate me (ie LP) as it could take too long/be too difficult to get my ovaries going again - therefore they would need to do SP.

The downside has been that because you just start stimming with what you have (rather than down regulated), in both of my cycles the follicles have ended up being very strung out in terms of size.  I've had 10 and 8 eggs in my cycles but both times 5 mature.

There may be other reasons they pick SP too though.

x


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Thank you for the information. I have my follow up appt on 7th November where I will find out but as far as I know I have no issues so I am guessing I will be put on LP. 

All the best to you both xxx


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello ladies 
Just had my pre treatment plan and am going on short protocol because of low eggs!! Don't know why I thought I'd sail through ivf , far too positive for my own good! 
So am now feeling a bit low about it all! 
Any words of wisdom for a first time ivfer on a short protocol xxx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Dawnie, 
Just read your post and feel we are in similar situations. Hub and I were referred for ivf due to failed vasectomy reversal. I didn't know I had fertility issues until very recently and like you, found out I have a very low ovarian reserve so was started on SP 25th Oct. 
I had my EC this Monday and was very relieved to get 1egg from my one follicle. We had our embryo transfer yesterday. 
I know this wasn't what either of us expected but I am a strong believer of positive thinking and of dealing with things as they happen. I have also taken inspiration and hope from other lovely ladies on here who have had their BFP with only 1 or 2 eggs collected. 
Also it depends on egg quality as much as quantity.
Good luck Hun


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Evening Dawnie,  sending you lots of   You can never be too positive hun. The stimming will enhance your egg count. I think the short protocol is better, others ladies I have spoken with who are on the LP seem to have many side effects, which I must say I have not had  
although my tummy does look like a pin cushion, It is soooo worth it though.   I have been putting a bag of frozen peas on my tummy to numb the area first, its worked, no stinging afterwards either.    always a bonus. 

I hope this eases your mind a little xx  

Afm, my EC is Monday morning. OMG I am poopin it!!


Stay Positive Ladies xx


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you ladies, please let me know how you two get on !! 

Lots of love and baby dust xxxx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Dawnie think I'm in the same boat too. Just had a bit of a stress because scan just before treatment indicated fluid in my remaining tube! I've also got low AMH & have only had 3 follicles on the scans.  Drs basically said give it a whirl this time but it's a suck it & see! I'm taking high doses of the drugs & am on short protocol. 
Keeping just about everything crossed. Good luck to you S x


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi 

I hope your treatment goes well, how are you finding the drugs? 
I didn't ask what my amh was but only had 4 follicles on right side and none on the left! 
It's an emotional roller coaster  isn't it !! 
Least the good thing about the short protocol is you find out quicker! 

All the best and let me know how you get on 
Xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi
We'l my DH is loving injecting me! Which is a bit of a concern. I'm finding it a little weird. Yesterday hurt a bit, kinda itchy but could feel ihe drugs going in and spreading out. Today's was okay but was a bit panicky beforehand (such a wimp!).

No side effects that I am aware of ... Drinking loads of water. Also reading the nov/dec cycling buddies  and feel a little unprepared! Am  taking loads of vitamins, royal jelly etc. but I am not really upto speed on what I should be doing at the mo. Not even sure if I should be exercising (any excuse not to!).

How are you finding things?
S x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Good Morning Smfoxing, 
I found that numbing the area first is a massive help. I used a frozen bag of veg, it works a treat. Are you using the pen to inject or do you have to mix water and powder together?? If you are doing the latter, then make sure you pinch the skin together, hold the skin until you have removed the needle. It worked for me. xx

I hope all ladies stay strong 

Pxx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi I'm mixing! I'm def pinching but I'll try the numbing as well. Must say didn't hurt as much the second time maybe I'm used to it & DH is getting more practised!

S x


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Numbing is definitely the way forward .... Didn't feel anything this time


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Glad to hear it,    

Px


----------

